# Save 20%! Scoring Stages 1 Just $39.95



## Peter Alexander (Jun 13, 2013)

By request, Learners going through Visual Orchestration wrote me and asked for compositional training videos that would lead to better MIDI mock-ups. To answer that request I've created Scoring Stages™, a problem/solution workshop approach where what you learn you immediately apply to creating and producing original compositions, and if desired, a MIDI mock-up of the example taught. 

*All Mini-videos & PDF Score Booklet posted. * 
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-01.aspx

*SCORING STAGES #1: Bruckner & Film Orchestration - 12 Techniques For Producing*
Assisting me in this course is the Bruckner Society of America. From the Bruckner Society of America, you get, at no additional charge:

1. Downloadable MP3s of four complete Bruckner Symphonies used in the course;
2. Downloadable complete PDF scores of the four Bruckner Symphonies used in the course;

From Alexander Publishing you get:
3. 16 mini-video lectures covering 12 techniques totaling approximately 90-minutes of instruction; (see demo link below for Lecture 5B);
4. Audio timings for each example used;
5. Separate PDF booklet containing all score excerpts used in the course plus additional condensed scores I created;
6. Selected short MIDI files.

*Sample Lecture*
http://youtu.be/AlYWNXLcHl8

*The 16 Mini-Lectures in Bruckner & Film Scoring*

*Mini-Lecture 1: What You’ll Learn & Do* - posted
You’re given 12 full page score excerpts. Some look very easy. But when you go to mock them up and mix them, you’ll find a real challenge on your hands. Chief on the list is getting strings to blend as a section, creating effective brass lines and brass harmony for horns and bones, trumpets and bones, the whole section, then full orchestral tutti’s, and a few more.

*Mini-Lecture 2: The Grandfather of Film Music* - posted
Anton Bruckner has been called the Grandfather of Film Music because of his innovative harmonies heard so often on screen, his use of span of orchestration showing clarity of line, and thematic elements which have made their way into many films.

*Mini-Lecture 3: Instrumentation and Music Production Issues* - posted
We’ll look at the instrumentation of Bruckner symphonies 4, 6, 7, and 8 then look at the issues involved with finding the right samples for the job.

*Mini-Lecture 4: Stage Setups and Music Production Issues* - posted
We’ll look at Bruckner symphony stage setups of well known conductors to see how they achieved their sound. You’ll then apply this in your template with spatial placement.

*Mini-Lectures 5A-5E: 1-Part Span of Orchestration: 1 Theme* - posted
5 Techniques taught. Full orchestral tutti; horns & bones; brass, woods & strings; brass in octaves; divisi strings on a rhythm.

*Mini-Lectures 6A-6C: 2-Part Span of Orchestration: 1 Theme and 1 Background Line* - posted
3 techniques taught. Rhythmic Strings and Solo Trumpet; Rhythmic Strings and Cello Soli; Rhythmic Strings and brass/winds tutti.

*Mini-Lectures 7A-7B: 3-Part Span of Orchestration: Theme and 2 Background Lines* _Posted._
2 techniques taught. Rhythmic high strings, melodic celli, answering French horn; Rhythmic strings, melodic brass/ww, French horn background line.

*Mini-Lectures 8A-8B: 4-part Span of Orchestration* _Posted_
2 techniques taught. 4-part string writing; 4-part orchestral writing.

*How Scoring Stages™ #1 Works*
Scoring Stages™ makes use of pattern/stepwise instruction which is the way music people best learn.

That’s why in Scoring Stages™ #1, you’re given 12 orchestral excerpts organized by 1-part, 2-part, 3-part, and 4-part span of orchestration. Each of these is a model representing a specific scoring technique or production problem that takes place in both live performance and when doing MIDI mock-ups. After being given a brief analysis of each full page score excerpt in the mini-video lecture, including tone colors where appropriate, you’ll then imitate what you’ve just learned by creating an original 30-60 second piece which you then mock-up. Where appropriate, production issues will also be considered within each mini-lecture. Learners are encouraged to go the distance by doing a MIDI mock-up of each full page Bruckner excerpt.

*What You Need*
To get the most out of Scoring Stages #1, you should have the 70th Anniversary Edition of the Spectrotone Chart. 

*Do At Your Own Pace*
There’s no rush! The idea is to apply what you’ve learned by building your composition, orchestration and music production skills as you go. Use the gear you have.

You are encouraged, however, to watch all the Scoring Stages videos first to get an overview of where you’re going. After that, go for it! 

*TO ORDER*
Scoring Stages #1 is value priced at $39.95 at our everyday direct buy pricing - a 20% savings!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-01.aspx


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: New! Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95. Releases week of June 17*

I will probably be getting Scoring stages as soon as I get through Visual Orchestration 2. I got some good info from Visual Orchestration 1 and am looking forward to 2 , as it looks to be more in depth and hands on.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: New! Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95. Releases week of June 17*

Seems like you know what you talking about Peter. Some valuable info in there!

That said, I don't agree with your chord analysis there in the sample video. To me it seems just a tonic (F#) pedal, with alternation of permutations of I & V (C#7 flat-9). The novelty is in often leaving out the B (and D), which gives it flavors of C# major over F#, which as you say sounds F#major seven-ish (with no third!).

That chord stuff is all over Joni Mitchell & Steely Dan, who I love.

Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: New! Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95. Releases week of June 17*



paulmatthew @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> I will probably be getting Scoring stages as soon as I get through Visual Orchestration 2. I got some good info from Visual Orchestration 1 and am looking forward to 2 , as it looks to be more in depth and hands on.



Very hands on!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: New! Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95. Releases week of June 17*



jamwerks @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Seems like you know what you talking about Peter. Some valuable info in there!
> 
> That said, I don't agree with your chord analysis there in the sample video. To me it seems just a tonic (F#) pedal, with alternation of permutations of I & V (C#7 flat-9). The novelty is in often leaving out the B (and D), which gives it flavors of C# major over F#, which as you say sounds F#major seven-ish (with no third!).
> 
> ...



Thank you! We can agree to disagree! PhDs argue over this all the time. The real point, as you so beautifully confirmed in your post, it's still a today use of harmony and is as "hip" as you make it.

And beyond that is doing the re-creation to capture that color and add it to your "virtual" brass writing chops.

Walk away with that and you have a technique in your kit bag others don't. You are now ahead of many others. In 11 more techniques the Crowd is behind you because you chose to woodshed!

Thank you again for your kind comments.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Mini-Lectures 1-4 Now Posted for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing $29.95 thru June 30, 2013.*

As promised, week of June 17, we are now posting Scoring Stages vids.

1. Vids 1-4 now posted, now HD Quality;
2. Links to MP3s from the Bruckner Society of America now posted;
3. PDFs of all 8 Bruckner symphonies now posted;

Video Lectures 5A to 5E post in the next few days. We were delayed in getting up these lectures because of a Mid-Atlantic storm that was so severe, we lost all power and electricity from Thursday at 4PM to Saturday Evening at about 8:30PM. 

Consequently, mini-video lectures 6 through 8 will post into next week. We apologize for the inconvenience, but storms and power outages we have no control over! If only we did!

So for all who've pre-ordered so far, thank you for your patience. Please note that re-order pricing _will_ end June 30, midnight, PST.

*To Order*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-01.aspx

*Sample Lesson*
http://youtu.be/AlYWNXLcHl8 

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Mini-Lectures 1-5E Now Up for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Now Up!

Mini-Lectures 1-4: app run time 30 minutes
NEW! Mini-Lectures 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, and 5E - app run time 46 minutes

TOTAL = 76 Minutes!

We promised 90 minutes - you'll get MORE for the same price!

PLUS! MIDI files for each example in MIDI Format 1 so that each track imports individually. 

All mini-lectures in HD! 

Don't wait. Order now while pre-pricing is still available. 
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-01.aspx

NOTE: Lectures 6A - 6C post shortly.


----------



## Lenny13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Downloading rigth now. Can't wait to watch it. First videos were really enjoyable.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Mini-Lectures 1-5E Now Up for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Thank you, Lenny, we really appreciate it. Vids 5A - 5E are quite challenging for MIDI mock-ups. In this set and in 6A - 6C we look at "epic" brass writing techniques, and some some action/adventure cue insights, too.


----------



## HDJK (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Mini-Lectures 1-5E Now Up for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Sounds really interesting. But from the excerpt I didn't see why I need to go through Visual Orchestration first. Can you say more about the connection of these 2 courses? Thanks!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Mini-Lectures 1-5E Now Up for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*



HDJK @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Sounds really interesting. But from the excerpt I didn't see why I need to go through Visual Orchestration first. Can you say more about the connection of these 2 courses? Thanks!



Thanks for asking. 

Here's the link to Visual Orchestration 1:
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Master-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-02.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... ch-02.aspx)

In summary, Scoring Stages builds on the instruction given in VO1 and VO2. Throughout Scoring Stages I reference you back to the deeper instruction given in these video lectures as I don't repeat the instruction. 

VO1 covers in detail the Spectrotone Chart, span of orchestration (where the total orchestra range is divided into sub bass, low, medium, high, and very high registers) tone colors and where they fall across span of orchestration, combinations and span of orchestration, basic principles of eq'ing using span of orchestration.

None of this is taught in a standard collegiate orchestration course. So, it's new material for most. 

Scoring Stages, building on VO1 and VO2, is compositionally driven in that the practical techniques you learn, you're to immediate use to create a new composition (or more) which you then produce based on principles previously taught. 

HTH


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Mini-Lectures 1-5E Now Up for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*



> Sounds really interesting. But from the excerpt I didn't see why I need to go through Visual Orchestration first. Can you say more about the connection of these 2 courses? Thanks!



I've gone through VO 1 and am going through VO2 as we speak. If I had to pick one of the two , I would go for VO2. As I am newer to orchestral music , arranging , etc , I learned from both 1 and 2 . I have gotten so much out of VO2 , however , that I have already gotten the new scoring stages package. If you are new to scoring and sample libraries , I would suggest both VO 1 and 2 , but if you are only looking to get only one , I would go for Visual Orchestration 2. It is a lot of information to take in , but dives more into articulations and sample libraries , building templates , etc. I find myself constantly taking notes , looking at my libraries and it's fun. I will probably get professional Orchestration series as soon as I get through what I already have and when I can afford it . This is no way an endorsement , but I am just letting you know that it may be beneficial to you to go through Visual Orchestration 1 and 2 if you are a beginner or novice. I am learning!!! If you are an intermediate to professional composer , than I would ask Peter which package would best suit you. Best of luck.


----------



## HDJK (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Mini-Lectures 1-5E Now Up for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Thanks Peter and Paul :D 

I'll probably pick up VO2 and the mini lectures then.


----------



## njO (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Peter!

I'm very much enjoying the Bruckner Scoring Stages so far. 

You might know this already, but the pdf of Symphony #6 score is missing in the download folder. I guess I'll find it at IMSLP, but you would probably like to add the correct version to the documents.

Nils Johan


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 28, 2013)

njO @ Fri Jun 28 said:


> Hi Peter!
> 
> I'm very much enjoying the Bruckner Scoring Stages so far.
> 
> ...



Actually, I didn't know. Thanks for telling me. There should have been 7 scores in the folder labeled "Course". We'll re-upload. FYI, the Bruckner Society of America has scores not on IMSLP.

Glad you're enjoying the course. Thanks for bringing this to my attention. We'll get it corrected and everyone will be sent an email to redownload the folder. 

My apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: HEY! Mini-Lectures 1-5E Now Up for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

*Corrected*

Download link for Bruckner Symphony #6:
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/samples/Symphony_6_Eulenburg.pdf (www.alexanderpublishing.com/samples/Sym ... enburg.pdf)

This score has now been added to the "SS01-Bruckner_Documents" folder with our apologies. To avoid you having to download the entire folder again you can download Symphony #6 from the above link.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: In Time For The 4th: Mini-Lectures 6A-6C Now Up for Scoring Stages. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

Now Up!

Mini-Lectures 1-4: app run time 30 minutes
Mini-Lectures 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, and 5E - app run time 46 minutes
NEW! Mini-Lectures 6A-6C - app run time 27 minutes
TOTAL = 103 Minutes!

We promised 90 minutes - you're getting *MORE* for the same price with 4 more vids to go posting after the 4th!

PLUS! MIDI files for many examples in MIDI Format 1 so that each track imports individually.

All mini-lectures in HD!

Don't wait. Order now while pre-pricing is still available.
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-01.aspx

NOTE: Lectures 7A - 7B post shortly.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Update: Mini-Lecture 7A for Scoring Stages posting shortly. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95*

The last four mini-lectures of Scoring Stages, 7A, 7B, 8A and 8C will post individually rather than as part of a group.

pA


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: YO! Mini-Lecture 7A for Scoring Stages NOW UP. Pre-Order Pricing Just $29.95 for a little while!*

Lecture 7A - 3-Part Span of Orchestration is now posted and ready for downloading. Deep lesson as we go deeper into setting up techniques for the action/adventure cue showing the blending of strings, brass, and woodwinds. With proper application of the Spectrotone Chart, this lecture will show you how to create lots of interesting combinations.

*Summary*
Mini-Lectures 1-4: app run time 30 minutes
Mini-Lectures 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, and 5E - app run time 46 minutes
Mini-Lectures 6A-6C - app run time 27 minutes
NEW! Mini-Lecture 7A - app run time 10 minutes
TOTAL = 113 Minutes!

We promised 90 minutes - you're getting MORE for the same price with *3* more vids posting shortly! 

*To Order:*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-01.aspx

_7B posts in the next couple of days!_


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: FINISHED! Scoring Stages Mini-Lectures 7B-8B Recorded Pre-Order Pricing at $29.95 ending soon!*

The scripting and recording for 7B - 8B is done. The three remaining vids post in the next few days. 

*Summary*
Mini-Lectures 1-4: app run time 30 minutes
Mini-Lectures 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, and 5E - app run time 46 minutes
Mini-Lectures 6A-6C - app run time 27 minutes
Mini-Lecture 7A 7B - app run time 20 minutes
POSTING 8A-8B -app run time 10.5 minutes
TOTAL = 134 Minutes!

We promised 90 minutes - you're getting 134 (2 1/4 hours)!

Don't wait - order now. 
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-01.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Scoring Stages: ALL Mini-Lectures & MIDI Files Posted. Pre-Order Pricing at $29.95 ends Aug 1.*

*ALL MINI-VIDEO LECTURES & MIDI FILES FOR SCORING STAGES: BRUCKNER & FILM ORCHESTRATION NOW UPLOADED AND READY FOR DOWNLOAD!*

*Summary*
Mini-Lectures 1-4: app run time 30 minutes
Mini-Lectures 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, and 5E - app run time 46 minutes
Mini-Lectures 6A-6C - app run time 27 minutes
Mini-Lecture 7A 7B - app run time 20 minutes
POSTING 8A-8B -app run time 10.5 minutes
TOTAL = 134 Minutes!

We promised 90 minutes - you're getting 134 (2 1/4 hours)!

*Don't wait - order now. Pre-Order Pricing Ends August 2, 2013!*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-01.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: YO! Scoring Stages: Pre-Order Pricing at $29.95 ends Aug 2.*

Pre-Order Pricing Ends Friday Aug 2!

Don't Wait!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-01.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: PDF Booklet Posted: Scoring Stages: Pre-Order Pricing Ends Friday Aug 2.*

*ALL MINI-VIDEO LECTURES, PDF SCORE BOOKLET, & MIDI FILES FOR SCORING STAGES 1: BRUCKNER & FILM ORCHESTRATION NOW UPLOADED AND READY FOR DOWNLOAD!*

*Summary*
Mini-Lectures 1-4: app run time 30 minutes
Mini-Lectures 5A, 5B, 5C, 5D, and 5E - app run time 46 minutes
Mini-Lectures 6A-6C - app run time 27 minutes
Mini-Lecture 7A 7B - app run time 20 minutes
POSTING 8A-8B -app run time 10.5 minutes
TOTAL = 134 Minutes!

We promised 90 minutes - you're getting 134 (2 1/4 hours)!

Don't wait - order now. Pre-Order Pricing Ends August 1, 2013!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... es-01.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 24 Hours and it's over! Pre-Order Pricing on Scoring Stages 1 Ends today. $29.95*

Pre-Order pricing on Scoring Stages 1 ends tonight at midnight EDT August 2nd. 
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-01.aspx


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 24 Hours and it's over! Pre-Order Pricing on Scoring Stages 1 Ends today. $29.95*

Peter, is the new Scoring Stages 2, Something From Nothing a somewhat standalone product, or does it require the Bruckner series to fully profit from it?


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 24 Hours and it's over! Pre-Order Pricing on Scoring Stages 1 Ends today. $29.95*



DaddyO @ Fri Aug 02 said:


> Peter, is the new Scoring Stages 2, Something From Nothing a somewhat standalone product, or does it require the Bruckner series to fully profit from it?



In case anyone else had this same question, I had earlier emailed it to Alexander Publishing and received a response that Scoring Stages 2 is in fact a standalone product.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 24 Hours and it's over! Pre-Order Pricing on Scoring Stages 1 Ends today. $29.95*



DaddyO @ Fri Aug 02 said:


> DaddyO @ Fri Aug 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter, is the new Scoring Stages 2, Something From Nothing a somewhat standalone product, or does it require the Bruckner series to fully profit from it?
> ...



correct!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-02.aspx

Lot's of basic techniques for live and virtual, including synth sounds, for most music genre.

Pre-order on this is $29.95.

Lotta good stuff!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 2 Hours and it's over! Pre-Order Pricing on Scoring Stages 1 Ends today. $29.95*

bump


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, Everyone! 

Save 20% when buying direct! Scoring Stages 1 Just $39.95!

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... es-01.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 5, 2013)

bump


----------

